# Branch Warren 2011 Arnold Classic Winner (pics)



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2011)

*HUGE!!!*


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2011)

the best I have ever seen him look.


----------



## hulk7510 (Mar 7, 2011)

fucking awesome! branch is cool as hell in person.i'll be meeting him again in june!


----------



## JimDugba (Mar 7, 2011)

I always thought his body looked disgusting, but I've found a new found appreciation for him. He's fucking freaky and the way he trains is inspiring, although I wouldnt think his training DVDs are how he trains on a regular basis.


----------



## pcity1980 (Mar 7, 2011)

I disagree.. I don't think he could train any other way. Certain gyms get u in that zone.. just like my gym and training partners do. We focus on one thing training.. and for the time period we train.. no other bullshit is allowed. Go hard or Go home! Of course we all have off days.. when that happens i just force myself through it because our lifestyle isn't for everyone. We're a different breed..  Branch is a beast.. and my favorite bodybuilder at this presence time.


----------



## JimDugba (Mar 7, 2011)

I was talking about form. If u watch, Train Insane... There's no way his joints can take that type of beating and he throws form out the window. Doesnt change the fact that hes working hard as fuck tho.


----------



## pcity1980 (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe over time he has trained his body to take it or it's just the way his body structure is.. for me somethings i don't do with perfect form because i feel my body want let me and i get more out of it doing that way and I believe he's going for the pump in these vids too.


----------



## JimDugba (Mar 7, 2011)

^ thats a good point. I think he was 4 weeks out from the olympia in that video.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Mar 7, 2011)

One of the most impressive bbers around. Always liked this guy, even though he's with MT haha.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 8, 2011)

I always have admired Branch, he has never given
Up and looks unreal in those pics. Jay should be very scared, he looks better than Jay did at the Olympia.


----------



## rippedunit (Mar 9, 2011)

fuckin awsome branch is the man, look out this year is his


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 9, 2011)

He was in a magazine I had where he placed kind of low in the olympia (I believe). I've always liked his legs. But he seems to have put some SERIOUS mass on compared to other pictures I've seen. Congrats Branch!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 9, 2011)

Branch looked amazing but I was there dude Evan looked unreal so did Wolf it could have gone to one of them easily.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 9, 2011)

He proved he deserves to be on stage with the best in the world at the Arnold. Not that he can win an Olympia, but he has always trained like he is gonna.


----------



## big60235 (Mar 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Branch looked amazing but I was there dude Evan looked unreal so did Wolf it could have gone to one of them easily.



Let me start with Branch looked amazing. On top of his game and as someone stated earlier Jay should be very worried. If Branch can bring that phsyique to the Olyimpia he has a real shot at pulling out the 2 largest show in a single year. 


Don't know if you were at pre-judging or the night show but Evans tan looked terrible. It was almost like he forgot to tan for the show. If his tan was as good as the night show he may have been as high as Second. Dennis was very soft when he walked out on stage but as he posted and sweated out some fluid he hardened up really well and by the end if Pre-judging he looked great and well deserved a second place trophy.


----------



## DEVILtrainer666 (Mar 16, 2011)

wow hes really come along since i first started seeing him.


----------

